# Facet Injection fourth level Lumbar



## kimberlykimble7@gmail.com (Jun 16, 2010)

For the the new codes for facets, can you bill for a fourth level, or does code 64495 include the fourth level? 

64493

64494

64495 x 2


----------



## hgolfos (Jun 16, 2010)

64495 includes the third level *and *any additional levels.  You can only bill for three levels in a region in the same session no matter how many are treated.


----------

